# EMT and misdemeanors



## tvazquez92 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello guys I just had a quick question because I cannot find a definite answer,  I was wondering what my chances were of being able to get hired as an EMT in Florida or Georgia if I have a misdemeanor possession of marijuana, a violation of probation due to catching a misdemeanor criminal mischief charge for breaking a window,  I have no felonies whatsoever. I'm taking my nremt exam in two weeks,I guess I just want to know if I'm wasting my time pursuing this career. I take pride in trying to help people so if my chances aren't good then I'll be devastated.  I'd appreciate any feedback good or bad. Thank you.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 27, 2013)

From what I understand anything to do with controlled substances are a problem. But I'm not positive.


----------



## Rialaigh (Dec 27, 2013)

You should be fine depending on how long ago the charges were. Most public service offices (and private companies that contract them) are fine with the marijuana charge. Prescription drug abuse and harder drugs like cocaine are an absolute no no for getting hired though.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 27, 2013)

^This.  Be honest about it though.  Try to hide your mistakes and you'll get caught.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 27, 2013)

All depends on how strict your state/county/company are. If it was just the misdemeanor possession of marijuana, that would probably be overlooked but mix it in with a violation of probation due to catching a misdemeanor criminal mischief charge for breaking a window and that is a bad recipe.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 27, 2013)

tvazquez92 said:


> Hello guys I just had a quick question because I cannot find a definite answer,  I was wondering what my chances were of being able to get hired as an EMT in Florida or Georgia if I have a misdemeanor possession of marijuana, a violation of probation due to catching a misdemeanor criminal mischief charge for breaking a window,  I have no felonies whatsoever. I'm taking my nremt exam in two weeks,I guess I just want to know if I'm wasting my time pursuing this career. I take pride in trying to help people so if my chances aren't good then I'll be devastated.  I'd appreciate any feedback good or bad. Thank you.



The minimum you have to have to staff an emergency ambulance in Georgia is AEMT/EMT-I. They don't use basics, if I recall correctly.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 28, 2013)

I've seen guys who been hired with misdemeanor charges including drug possession. 

My opinion just be upfront with them. You know you made a mistake how long ago was this? I mean if you were charged last week it may be a problem but if its been like 2 years with no issues it looks better.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 28, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> I've seen guys who been hired with misdemeanor charges including drug possession.
> 
> My opinion just be upfront with them. You know you made a mistake how long ago was this? I mean if you were charged last week it may be a problem but if its been like 2 years with no issues it looks better.



This is a good question. I had a misdemeanor charge from two years prior (alcohol). I had no continued legal problems and did not break probation. 

OP, if this was recent, you may need to show that you've changed in order to get hired somewhere. Also if you are interviewed somewhere, be prepared to answer questions about it. Finally, be honest. Own up to it. Say it was a mistake and be able to explain how you learned from doing something stupid. If you can do that you will probably be ok.


----------



## unleashedfury (Dec 29, 2013)

Wheel said:


> This is a good question. I had a misdemeanor charge from two years prior (alcohol). I had no continued legal problems and did not break probation.
> 
> OP, if this was recent, you may need to show that you've changed in order to get hired somewhere. Also if you are interviewed somewhere, be prepared to answer questions about it. Finally, be honest. Own up to it. Say it was a mistake and be able to explain how you learned from doing something stupid. If you can do that you will probably be ok.



Similar a friend of Mine had gotten a DUI a few years back. Cost his license for 3 months. plus in Pa you cannot operate a emergency vehicle for 5 years post DUI luckily he was already a paramedic but he got stuck doing alot of BLS transports since he couldn't drive.


----------



## Wheel (Dec 29, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Similar a friend of Mine had gotten a DUI a few years back. Cost his license for 3 months. plus in Pa you cannot operate a emergency vehicle for 5 years post DUI luckily he was already a paramedic but he got stuck doing alot of BLS transports since he couldn't drive.



Mine was just an MIP, thankfully. A DUI would be much harder to account for in an interview.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 29, 2013)

It all depends upon State, local policies. Each state, district, service has certain requirements what is acceptable and not. 

As a former employeer, I always suggest being honest and upfront (within reason).  Majority of providers will perform a background check prior to employment and attempting to hide or not being upfront may suggest hiding or potential lying .. not a good way to start. 

Good luck, 

R/r 911


----------



## Altitudes (Dec 30, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> You should be fine depending on how long ago the charges were. Most public service offices (and private companies that contract them) are fine with the marijuana charge. Prescription drug abuse and harder drugs like cocaine are an absolute no no for getting hired though.





TheLocalMedic said:


> ^This.  Be honest about it though.  Try to hide your mistakes and you'll get caught.



These.  Most people are starting to realize weed isn't all that big of a deal (not that I am condoning the use of illegal drugs).  I know a couple guys who have been hired by LE depts who have been caught or admitted to using pot.

Just don't lie about it, & if they press the issue, explain it, & tell them you learned something from it.  

To be honest, I have a hard time trusting someone who doesn't have a little bit of dirt on them.


----------



## tvazquez92 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wheel said:


> The minimum you have to have to staff an emergency ambulance in Georgia is AEMT/EMT-I. They don't use basics, if I recall correctly.



ahh ok, so say i pass my EMT for basics, what action would i have to take to become an AEMT/EMT-I ? 

To everyone else thanks for your input, please wish me luck as i continue to prepare to take my exam this coming Monday.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 10, 2014)

tvazquez92 said:


> ahh ok, so say i pass my EMT for basics, what action would i have to take to become an AEMT/EMT-I ?
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone else thanks for your input, please wish me luck as i continue to prepare to take my exam this coming Monday.




Apply to a paramedic or AEMT class. Similar process as your basic. Find a school and enrol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 10, 2014)

Definitely going to depend how long ago the charges were and the charges themselves.

I was cited in Colorado when I was younger and dumber than I am now for possession of a controlled substance and paraphernalia (marijuana) and was also charged, not a quoted of a DUI-Marijuana in Nevada. 

I'm currently gainfully employed as a paramedic. 

I also drastically changed my lifestyle and friends, went to drug counseling for over a year and haven't been charged with anything else since then. I was hired 1.5 years after the last charge (the DUI) was dropped.

My past made me who I am today, mistakes in the past are just that, mistakes, however if you show a pattern of misbehavior and causing problems kiss your dream goodbye right now.

For what it's worth I'm certified as a Paramedic nationally and in Nevada and also hold an NV Paramedic Ground Ambulance Attendant's License. 

Be honest with your employees about your last, if you lie and they find out kiss those dreams goodbye. This job is all about integrity and accountability, especially at the paramedic level when you've got access too and you're responsible for carrying and administering narcotics.

I'd honestly rather have a medic that smokes pot in his time off than one that drinks themselves into oblivion nightly. Do I miss my old life? Absolutely! But I've got too much to lose to mess around like I used to. My career isn't worth one night of being stoned.


----------



## tvazquez92 (Jan 10, 2014)

thanks guys and as for the AEMT thing, i didnt fully understand that it meant being a paramedic as well, but from what i know by taking a cpr course at my local hospital, the director did tell me that once i have passed my nremt exam that i could apply to work for the Hospital and that all i had to do was apply.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 10, 2014)

tvazquez92 said:


> thanks guys and as for the AEMT thing, i didnt fully understand that it meant being a paramedic as well, but from what i know by taking a cpr course at my local hospital, the director did tell me that once i have passed my nremt exam that i could apply to work for the Hospital and that all i had to do was apply.




AEMT and paramedic are different things . You can increase you skills and knowledge by doing either. Some states let you go right from basic to medic, Some make you do AEMT first before medic.... If the state even recognizes it. I don't know what GA is like


----------

